

Open Source Dickishness - chapel
http://hueniverse.com/2014/07/30/open-source-dickishness/?hn=1

======
kordless
Stop making blaming statements and fork the project if you don't like what
they did or are doing. Stop guessing at what they might do with the project -
you aren't them and you don't know. Listing reasons like 'the URL would
change' is just a rationalization to stop you from doing what you already know
is the right thing. Clearly there was already discontent with the host and the
community of maintainers. Time for a fresh start!

